# wind sucking



## kerry2012 (Sep 10, 2012)

Hello, im in desperate need of advice i've just bought a horse and i think hes started wind sucking he only does it in the stable and he puts his head over the stable door and pulls his chin in against the door and pulls it in hard and i see his neck move. i did have a 2 stage vetting done on him and he passed im just not sure how i can stop or help him and im really worried as ive heard wind sucking can become a bad habit, can any one offer me any advice, thanks


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

Did the previous owners not tell you he did this?

As far as vices go this is certainly one I would think long and hard about before taking a horse on. 

Having had windsuckers over several years and tried many different methods to prevent it. If the door is the only place he does it then prob the best thing would be to cage the top of the door so he cant get his head over. But very persistant windsuckers will find other ways.

The smallest of ledges, haynets even seen it done on lead ropes. There are horses that can do it without bracing against anything. I have tried caged doors, nasty tasting solutions, windsucking collars...all to no avail! 

You will need to keep an eye on horses that windsuck persistantly as they are prone to collic and even damaged teeth where they constantly grab at things to windsuck on.


----------



## Jenna500 (May 27, 2012)

I wouldn't stop him windsucking by painting nasty tasty things on his door or putting a collar on him. He's windsucking for a reason - either stress or discomfort - and if you stop him then he'll get more stressed or ill. 

He might have stomach ulcers and the acid is causing him pain - the best way to diagnose this is to get a vet out who can scope him (stick a little camera up his nose). There are then supplements you can give him to ease the pain. 

If that's clear, it might well be stress related, probably from being overstabled in the past. I've found the best thing to encourage horses not to do it is to turn them out as much as possible. He may do it in the field to begin with but over time he should stop. 

I agree with Sharon in that it's not a vice I would want in a horse, and if I knew it windsucked I wouldn't buy it. It IS a vice though, and as such you are within your rights (if the previous owner didn't tell you) to make them take him back and refund your money.


----------



## MV Owner (Sep 9, 2012)

is the horse in real distress?


----------



## kerry2012 (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi sharon, thanks for replying and advice, but he didnt tell me about him windsucking and because im new to having a horse i thought having him vetted if he had any vices or problems or illnesses these would be identified but now i know i was wrong


----------



## kerry2012 (Sep 10, 2012)

hiya jenna500 thank you for replying and advice, hes 14 id and i know he was in the same home for 10years previous to the man who sold him to me and she said he never did it when they had him and they sold him on to a dealer 3 years ago so i dont really know whats happened in the last 3years, but thinking about it he only did it when one of the mares were taken out of the stables even though 2 geldings were still in i just dont know what to do as he is lovely apart from this windsucking and the field hes in has electric fencing all round it but come winter he has to be stabled over night as do all the other horses on our yard ,


----------



## kerry2012 (Sep 10, 2012)

hi mv owner i wouldnt say in real distress as he was fine for 2 days in and out of the field to the stable but today i was in the stable with him when one of the girls took her mare out and he started pacing and then he started ws and then he calmed down and started eating his hay then he went to the door and did it again none of the girls on yard have ever seen anything like it they said its strange the way he did it out of the blue


----------



## Cappuccino (Sep 26, 2012)

My horse windsucks, he's done it almost all his life AFAIK, I think he does it out of nervous habit - like a human biting their nails. He doesn't seem to be particularly stressed, and I've watched him when he's windsucking and he doesn't seem one bit bothered by anything.

Hasn't affected his condition or anything. If he gets really bad I'll have him scoped (that's if there's a vet here who scopes horses)


----------



## Leam1307 (Feb 12, 2010)

Yes it can be a sign of stress, it can also be cause by boredum, one of the horses at our yard crib bites (similar condition but using something to lean on not just straining their neck) he does it when he is in his stable without any food or when hes waiting to be put out in the morning. you could try hanging one of those salt lick balls in his stable to see if it stops the boredum.

My last horse windsucked constantly for 18years, just a habit she got into after watching another horse when she was younger, she was perfectly healthly and lived to 37year old! It just meant upping her hay/hard feed a little in winter to keep the condition on.

Be aware though it can also be addictive for horses, think of it like smoking in humans, each time they windsuck they get a shot of nicotine in their system..(not litterally but same effect) it can be very hard o wean them off.. usually it starts out as crib biting but as those neck muscles become stronger they dont need to lean, it can also be developed because of the nasty paint like stuff, taking away ledges etc. If a horse wants to it will find a way to do it.


----------



## kerry2012 (Sep 10, 2012)

thanks for all the replies guys :001_smile: update his stable door has been put higher and so far so good he doesnt seem to doing it atm but ive now discoverd more problems i cant ride him as every time i try an get on he rears ive had the vet out and doesnt think anything is wrong with his back but ive also found out that his not the horse i bought he was sold to me with false passport and hes a 10yr old tb reg with weatherbys not a 13 year old id so the girl i bought him off who is a dealer is being investigated by trading standards for the passport issues but now im suck on what else i can do has anyone got any advice cause im going :crazy: lol


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

Send him back to the dealer and ask for a refund of your money.


----------



## kerry2012 (Sep 10, 2012)

ive tried to get the girl to collect him and refund me or exchange him for one that will suit and fit my needs but she wont even trading standerds have tried shes just horrible and trading standards have said they will support me through courts but i could end up more out of pocket they said i would most probably win the case but she would probably end up paying in installments over a couple of years and if she decides to stop paying i would have to take her back to court again its so frustrating that people like her get away with it she has sold over 30 horses on horsemart in the last 6months as they have emailed me the adverts to hand to t/s and god knows how many of them have false passport or problems


----------



## _Sara_ (Aug 15, 2009)

A new horse we got recently started wind sucking when been stabled or tied up. Strangely after a few weeks he's just stopped? We also found out he is 6 not 9 like we were told. I dont understand why people just think they can play god with animals lives all for the sake of a few quid! Best advice I could give is that if he's sound try getting an instructor to come in and give you some advice on him. If she does refund you and take him back she will more than likely do exactly the same thing again with him. Unfortunately it's a catch 22 situation :-(


----------



## kingcobra (Dec 12, 2012)

hahaha, so finally she cheated you . Oh , now what will you do , will you buy a nice horse again ? , or just quit this .


----------

